# Injustice Everywhere: The National Police Misconduct Statistics and Reporting Project



## Dameon (Feb 24, 2011)

Injustice Everywhere
I'm really glad this website exists. Share it with your friends, share it with your family, share it with everybody you know. The only way to stop the rampant abuse of power in police forces is to show people what they're doing and get people pissed off. The police need to be held to higher standards of accountability, not less. Getting two weeks off of work paid for beating somebody is not punishment, that's a vacation. Getting misdemeanors where you should get felonies is bullshit. If you've ever had a cop abuse their power over you (who has traveled and not?), if you've ever had a friend get the shit beat out of them for no reason, this should be something you care about.


----------



## L.C. (Feb 24, 2011)

2 words WOW! the old question of who will police the police?


----------



## opal (Feb 25, 2011)

there is enough people people like us even who could and should stand and defend ourselves of this slavery and that is what this is. if only....


----------

